# Come on Johnny



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Johnny when will you be getting the last touch in stock???

got a nice order for ya

have a hunt round i'm sure you can find a gallon for a loyal customer:lol: 

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Verso, 

How you doing fella?

A pallet arrived today funnily enough, I will log into work now and put it back into stock...

Check in 15 mins and you will be able to order. 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

new you wouldnt let me down fella:thumb: 

i'll give you a ring in morning to place


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Versoman said:


> new you wouldnt let me down fella:thumb:
> 
> i'll give you a ring in morning to place


Im not in work tomorrow so Adrian is your man - 07798 718121

:thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Johnny

was there any hyperdressing on that megs pallet???


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Versoman said:


> Thanks Johnny
> 
> was there any hyperdressing on that megs pallet???


Actually!

Yes there was!


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

list getting longer:doublesho 


cheers Johhny


----------

